# Chico's Life Jacket



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Went to PetSmart to look at Life Jackets for Chico... they were on sale so we left with one :hello1: He is ready for his vacation to KY now 

I like the Outward Hound brand better than others I looked at... it has more support under his belly.... so it won't come off in the water......guess I better try it out in the bathtub......lol...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww Jan - your little sailor man!! He looks ADORABLE!!!! LOVE IT.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a perfect fit ! looks great on him


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

What size is Chico's life jacket?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, so cute! now i cant wait to see pics of Chico on vacation


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

his jacket is a XS....fits 11-18lb dog.... he weighs around 9-10lb....

I wasn't thrilled with the Lime Green but it was the only color available in XS other than a PINK flowery one... and he said he DEFINITELY did *NOT* want the pink one......


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

This is the same one Chippy has! Love it!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

He looks adorable, Jan! I actually really like the lime green too!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome! thats the same one Lola has Works great!!! Such a handsome boy xo


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks good on Chico!! Have fun!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL! How much does he actually like this little jacket!? hehe! i think the green looks great on him!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love Chico! :love5: That face just spells love. He looks so cute in his life jacket! : )


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, he looks so cute! The green looks SO great on him!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

He looks so cute in his life vest! Very nice one too!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi what a fun set of pics i didnt know they even made life jackets for chihs i think he looks great in green the brighter the better you can see him from a range of distances have a great vacation


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> didnt know they even made life jackets for chihs



while I was trying the different vests on Chico in PetSmart, there was a woman that stopped to watch me.... she said "What is that for" and when I told her a life jacket she laughed and said she didn't know they had those for doggies.... lol....


----------

